# Stoney Creek Outing...Sunday 1-20-02



## Guest (Jan 20, 2002)

Ok John.... I have a few minnows that you are welcome to, and I also still have quite a few waxworms..... 

Joe, I am bringing my grill, and my shanty...

Been up since 4:00 this morning, its currently 20 degrees outside, so there shouldnt be any worries about the ice!!!!! The barometer is 29.96 and rising, which I'm not to thrilled about, but still looking forward to getting out!!!!

Gonna leave the house at about 7:00, stop and get the buns, and should be there by about 7:45.....

Will check back again before I leave to see if anything else is needed or going on......

Should I bring paper plates?????


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm Leaving!!!! See ya in a bit


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Sorry I wasn't there...I had MAJOR Meltdown on my computer last night....was up til 3am with PeoplePC Support trying to save everything on my hard drive, but I LOST IT ALL 

I am at my parents right now picking up a Recovery CD that may fix my computer...if not it may be a week before I am back online...
See ya'll when I get this mess fixed!


Northern_Outdoorsman


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2002)

We're sorry that you missed it also,,,,, but we also know that at 8 this morning you were at your house........ you could have at least drove by and told us what was going on...... You had everybody drooling and waiting for venison steaks....... 

Walleye Mike.... Those burgers were fantastic!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Ok....., two things; 

1. N-O, BUMMER on the meltdown dude, had the same thing happen to me last year, what a frickin' nightmare. Still have not recovered all the info I had, probably never will.

2. Now then, what the hell is that report IFN ?, no specifics on the fish ? Types, quantities, sizes,...........geez ! Gotta drag it outta ya ?, huh ?, well ?, we're waiting !?!

Whale


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

WELL? lets here from the outing


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

It was nice meeting some new faces today. Sorry don't remember all the names though. We had some other things going on today so had to take off early (missed the cookout) and unfortunately didn't meet everyone out there. Ice Fishing Nut, thanks for picking up those minnows and waxies for me. I hope you had enough buns to go around. Joes Cat, thanks for drilling our holes with your powered auger and for the great baked goods this morning. Please tell your wife that we thouroughly enjoyed them. Those cinnamon muffins ROCK!! Walleye Mike, thanks for showing my brother in law and my friend your camera set up. They thought that it was pretty awesome. That was Dave's first time ice fishing and he really enjoyed it and wants to definately go again. Hey and that was after 4 hours, no fish, and only 1 bite a piece between the 3 of us. Hope after we left that you guys ran into the fish. Maybe we were the bad luck factor. Every time I take my brother in law with me we catch squat. Anyway, until next time.

The ice was a good solid 7-8" (measured)

Oh, yeah, Don, sorry about your computer. Hope you get it back up and running. Dave missed seeing you and we were going to stop by your place on the way home but you weren't there. Oh well we will get together sometime.

John


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I am Sorry I didn't Stop by....I was SLEEPING! or else I would have been there!...I can usually go pretty long with no sleep but after racking my brain hoping I didn't lose all the stuff on my 'puter, then finding out I did...well I was exhusted!

As you can see...I got my computer working...BUT this screen looks weird, everything is bigger and I still have to reload all my software! But, the internet, this site, and my e-mail and Yahoo Messenger work so this will have to work for now...


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Okay Whale, Treehunter.

Heres the scoop, many small perch were caught, and I mean small!

However a few decent keepers were mixed in, one or so for each person after lunch.

A nice Walleye was lost right at the hole, I can't recall by whom.

Deadbird was the man today with a dandy______, well I'll let him fill in the blank! 

A good time was had by all, Walleye Mike I second IFN on the burgers, if you family won't eat em' I'm sure IFN and I can help you out! We bring our own grills. 

We missed you Don, But mostly we missed those steaks! 

Already lookin' forward to the next one!


----------



## CreekChub (Jan 6, 2002)

hey, were any of you guys out for the evenin' bite? myself I hit a few of the smaller perch...notin' really to speak of, till the Pike hit a tear drop.....now that was a blast....but none the less....I didn't get him in.....twice to the hole....2 pound test and a slip of the thumb...he was gone.....but for my first outtin' to Stoney....yeah...I'll be back!! :-{ )


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Sounds like a good time...Where were ya when ya lost the Walleye at the hole...and I am Dying to see what Deadbirds dandy ______ is!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Creek Chub:

Were you fishing the main lake? What bait was on your teardrop?

I have fished Stoney Creek maybe 3 or 4 times this year and still have to get into anything decent. 

Congratulations.

John


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Don, We fished up by the dam for the middle lake. We spread out in the beginning all over the east arm towards the dam, but all ended up about 1/2 way between the beach and the dam.

We really had plenty of food, just had to pull your chain!

Creek Chub, I left about 3:30, Joe's Cat, his daughter, and Jpollman were still there. I'm not sure when they left, Joe's daughter is quite the diehard, and Jpollman just arrived, so I think he stayed a while.

By the way, I forgot to thank Joe's wife for the great banana and pumpkin bread!


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Hey everyone, nice fishin'g with you again, and the couple of new faces too! 

Yep, Dead Bird scored the largest perch of the day - the largest perch I've ever seen come outta Stoney in all my years ice fishing that lake (eh hem, that would be about .9 years, Yes, that's "point nine") ! Still, I've kept perch smaller than that outta Simcoe (Couchiching) lake. Now we know all the little pike baiters we were catching have parents, or BIG brothers and sisters.

IFN and Knockoff, thanks again for bringing your grills, and doing a mighty fine job grilling up the eats. Very fine job, gourmet caliber.
Walleye Mike, the venison burgers are the whip!

Hey Creekchub, where were you fishing at? I guess you don't have an FRS radio - that would have been nice to hear from you, maybe swing by and say hi!

Don, I'm sorry you couldn't make it, and double sorry about your computer. But at least you're getting it working again. But if not, bring it on out. We'll remove some slot covers and drive bay covers, and turn it into structure. GPS it, and it will be the Michigan-Sportsman honey hole. 

My daughter and I, and jpollman left about 5pm or so. The dink perch started to turn on even for me before that, I was catching the little buggers pretty steady for a while there. I shoulda tagged one though, since I swear it was the same one each time! They were little, and had a real light bite.
So just remember Dead Bird, the next jumbo you catch outta there, I'm sure one of us has already caught it already! I think that's why the jumbo are so scarce - they've already learned our tricks when they were little. Maybe if we read back a few years in all the messages, we'd see that years ago, it was all dink perch then, they grew up, and are now smart, alive, jumbo's swimming around.  

Another fine day fishing, regardless of the fish. Great company, chats, eats, and a little windy but beautiful day to be out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2002)

I've got pics to post in a little while..... Had to "help" the wife when I got home, then fell asleep!!!!! Will post my comments and the pics in a couple of hours....


----------



## CreekChub (Jan 6, 2002)

Hey jpncook...... the tear drop I hooked that pike on was a large silve glitter with a waxy on it...was bringin' it up to check the bait after a few lil' perch hits....he hit it on the rise....it was a blast playin' him!
Joe's Cat nope no raido........ lucky to be able to afford my Hummin'bird after payin' child support on my 2 daughters *not that I'm complainin'...gladly do so* I was straight out of the east beach area....blue pop up shanty...... thinkin' I'll hit the lake again next weekend if the youngest daughter wants to venture out...shouldn't be a problem.....lol... she plays "Hookie" from school now and then to ice fish with me! lol daddy is teachin' her well!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> lucky to be able to afford my Hummin'bird after payin' child support on my 2 daughters *not that I'm complainin'...gladly do so


I hear ya there!... In the same boat! Hope to see ya next time out!

Everyone else...Is anyone fishing today??????


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2002)

Well, a fine day was had by all!!!! Expecially Deadbird!!!

Here is a pic of a few of the guys and a very nice young lady that were out there.









After fishing for awhile, everybody started to get hungry, so we set up the "Cook Shanty"
Chef Knockoff and his trusty "keg" grill








Everyone seemed to be pleased with the eats, and beverages, Thanks again for the fantasic venison burgers Walleye Mike








Heres a picture of a Great guy and his wonderful daughter, Joe'sCat and daughter Amanda









After our lunch, I had to pack up and leave..... I was onshore, and Deadbird called on the radio, saying he had caught the biggest perch, and wanted me to walk back and take a pic of it......
Here is a pic of how far away from the group I was, and he's asking me to walk back to take a flippin pic??????? See the little dot of a shanty??????









I did ask if he had a 23 inch crappie laying next to it, and was told "No". I told him that I was'nt walking all the way back just to take a pic of a perch.... He promised me a frosty cold beverage, so I could'nt resisit!!!!

When I got over to them, I was kinda expecting some sort of prank to be played on me, instead, this is what I saw....









I could'nt believe it,,,,, The first thing I said was "holy F&%#", sorry again Amanda!!!! This fish was 12"+, biggest perch I ever saw taken out of Stoney.......
Just to prove that this isnt a joke, heres another pic.









And another, look at how the thing wont even lay flat in the bottom of the bucket....









Here is a pic of Knockoff and Joe'sCat checking the GPS Coordinates of where that fish was caught..... One of them was supposed to pm me with the numbers, but I think they forgot......









Thats about it folks... Like I said, a good time was had by all....

Was that a good enough report Whale???????


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I knew there were big perch in there...I might go out later today...can I get them cooridnates??? PLEASE! Great pics I wish I would have made it! Next time!


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

I hooked a nice walleye in about 15ft feet of water using a chartruse Dave Genz worm with no live bait just jigging. That thing put up a good fight on 2lb test line. Although lost the darn thing when trying to get it through the hole I guess its still out there.


----------

